
Google Launches Key Transparency While a WhatsApp Trade-Off Is Called Backdoor - jboynyc
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/google-launches-key-transparency-while-tradeoff-whatsapp-called-backdoor
======
pawadu
TL;DR: whatsapp "backdoor" was really to access messages if phone was lost.
Google aims to clarify similar security-vs-convenience trade-offs in a new
projects.

Having read many EFF articles, this one has a very different vibe to it. For
one, it is very forgiving and understanding...

